# coyote



## juggerman

is there a thread for coyote hunting in Ogf?looking for tips and tricks....

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

juggerman said:


> is there a thread for coyote hunting in Ogf?looking for tips and tricks....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Small game hunting or here in the lodge is where most yote talk ends up. If you use the search tab you will find many posts from the past on coyotes. Good luck getting rid of some.


----------



## $diesel$

First one i ever seen dead on the road was yesterday on rte. 11. I thought they were a little to smart to get hit by a car.
Wrong again!


----------



## juggerman

diesel,do u have much luck hunting coyotes

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk

This is the best picture I have of a coyote. I have tons of pictures of them on my cameras. Had 7 snares set on a deer carcass with no luck. I’ll be putting leg holds out this weekend if the ground isn’t too wet. 


I travel 16 counties for work and see them quite often dead on the roads.


----------



## Shaun69007

bobk said:


> View attachment 337739
> This is the best picture I have of a coyote. I have tons of pictures of them on my cameras. Had 7 snares set on a deer carcass with no luck. I’ll be putting leg holds out this weekend if the ground isn’t too wet.
> 
> 
> I travel 16 counties for work and see them quite often dead on the roads.


be careful saying you are snaring or trapping on a deer carcass. FYI Illegal as hell and a $800 fine... I think its stupid too but i know somebody that just got tagged for it.


----------



## M.Magis

Shaun69007 said:


> be careful saying you are snaring or trapping on a deer carcass. FYI Illegal as hell and a $800 fine... I think its stupid too but i know somebody that just got tagged for it.


Setting traps right "on" a carcass isn't legal because bait must be covered. But setting snares (actually cable restraints) on trails leading to a carcass is okay. There's no minimum distance, it's just a judgement call.
Bad pic, but I got my first red one last night. First one I've seen in person.


----------



## bobk

Didn’t know that. I thought you could trap over a carcass but not hunt over one. Oh well, they are pulled anyway. I was gone all last week and pulled them before I left. Yep, stupid law. They are out of control. Any means possible should be permitted.


----------



## M.Magis

You can hunt over a carcass, but when trapping, all "bait" must be covered. The reason is to prevent birds of prey getting caught. And it's actually a valid reason. I set too close to a carcass once and had to release a buzzard. That was lots of fun.


----------



## bobk

Thanks Mike. Guess I need to do some reading on laws. Lol.


----------



## sherman51

I would like to see a bounty put on them so more people would hunt them. I would like to see them all killed. i'm rooting for you guys.


----------



## Muddy

juggerman said:


> is there a thread for coyote hunting in Ogf?looking for tips and tricks....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Are you hunting them around home, or somewhere else? I like to hunt them on my property, and I like to bait them in. I've posted this method on here before. Put a driveway motion detector on a bait site and locate it within range of a window in your house. When the motion detector goes off you crack the window open, stick your rifle barrel out the window, and kill them. I do it this way because I'm not that into spending a bunch of time hunting coyotes, but I do like to kill them. They are one of the only animal species that I take any satisfaction in killing. A pack of them came in my back yard one day in broad daylight and went after my two black labs. Ever since then I kill them with extreme prejudice every chance that I get.


----------



## CFIden

Muddy said:


> Are you hunting them around home, or somewhere else? I like to hunt them on my property, and I like to bait them in. I've posted this method on here before. Put a driveway motion detector on a bait site and locate it within range of a window in your house. When the motion detector goes off you crack the window open, stick your rifle barrel out the window, and kill them. I do it this way because I'm not that into spending a bunch of time hunting coyotes, but I do like to kill them. They are one of the only animal species that I take any satisfaction in killing. A pack of them came in my back yard one day in broad daylight and went after my two black labs. Ever since then I kill them with extreme prejudice every chance that I get.


X2 on the driveway beeper method.


----------



## $diesel$

juggerman said:


> diesel,do u have much luck hunting coyotes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


No. I've only been out a couple of times and i have not killed a one. I need to get restarted though, as my son seen only a couple of turkeys this past bow season for deer.
I've lived in this house for 15 years. When i first moved in, the property was infested with turkeys. Now, i haven't seen a single one in the back yard this year.


----------



## TomC

Hers a few


----------



## snag

Once we get some snow cover , I’m getting back out again .got lucky last year in February.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juggerman

Do you just call them in with rabbitt in distress or what ? any tips are appreciated.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## juggerman

Morning or evening do you sit for hours?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## gLoomisSR781

Early morning and evening are good but you can get them during the day as well. Kitten in distress, pup in distress, and fawn in distress have worked for me. Just doesn't blare your call if you're using an e-caller and always pay attention to wind direction. Start mid volume and progress if nothing shows after a while and stay put. Don't be afraid to sit for 45 minutes or an hour. 
January and February they start calling them with more vocalizations.


----------



## juggerman

Do you use a decoy?

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## $diesel$

juggerman said:


> Do you just call them in with rabbitt in distress or what ? any tips are appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


There are several different critters on my Primos call. Rabbit, fawn in distress to name a few. And believe or not, woodpecker.



juggerman said:


> Morning or evening do you sit for hours?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Some of the other guys should answer that better than me as i've not not killed any yet.



juggerman said:


> Do you use a decoy?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Yes.


----------



## snag

I went out late day , a hour before dark fresh snow and saw tracks on the way in to a timbered out clearing. No decoy but had a turkey feather on a small stake tied to it to flutter in a breeze for a attractor. I read that a yote will see the movement and head toward it versus your speaker. I used the rabbit in distress tape. Yep I’m old school a cassette tape and I have a separate speaker out thirty feet. I wasn’t set up calling more than ten minutes, came running right in, so he must have been hunting close by and hardly any breeze. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jl106112

There should be a coyote sub thread on here. It would be awesome to get a group of guys together that enjoy chasing yotes around the state. I would be up for going every other weekend all year long lol


----------



## Doboy

M.Magis said:


> *Setting traps right "on" a carcass isn't legal because bait must be covered. But setting snares (actually cable restraints) on trails leading to a carcass is okay. There's no minimum distance, it's just a judgement call.*
> .




*"bait must be covered"*

I never heard of that one before,,, But I'm just thinking of getting started.?
Could you please explain?

After seeing & taking pics of buzzards, hawks, crows, possum, fox & YOTES eating a gut pile,,, & even some eagles flying over,,,,,,
I started to put bones & fish guts inside of a wire mesh basket, & or covered it with fencing material so that the 'bait' can't be carried away. We're really getting some awesome pictures!
(6" square hole mesh is working best)

So, your saying that We're NOT ALLOWED to put leg-hold traps CLOSE BY?
What about 'DUKE' Dog Proof traps?
(I'm not setting leg hold traps,,,,, YET,,, but I want to know, for future reference?)

*I want to start sitting out at night with the G-Kids, & SHOOT SOME! ;>)*


----------



## M.Magis

Doboy said:


> *"bait must be covered"*
> 
> I never heard of that one before,,, But I'm just thinking of getting started.?
> Could you please explain?
> 
> After seeing & taking pics of buzzards, hawks, crows, possum, fox & YOTES eating a gut pile,,, & even some eagles flying over,,,,,,
> I started to put bones & fish guts inside of a wire mesh basket, & or covered it with fencing material so that the 'bait' can't be carried away. We're really getting some awesome pictures!
> (6" square hole mesh is working best)
> 
> So, your saying that We're NOT ALLOWED to put leg-hold traps CLOSE BY?
> What about 'DUKE' Dog Proof traps?
> (I'm not setting leg hold traps,,,,, YET,,, but I want to know, for future reference?)
> 
> *I want to start sitting out at night with the G-Kids, & SHOOT SOME! ;>)*


The rules are a little open to interpretation, probably on purpose like a lot of them are. The rules simply says "All flesh baits must be totally covered". So there's no minimum distance you need to stay from the bait. But, I try to stay at least 10 yards away. That's probably pushing it if the bait pile is in an open area and there's 10-15 buzzards jumping around. The other issue with setting too close is your traps will end up plugged with possums as often as not. If you can ID the trails the coyotes use when coming to the bait, snares will take more than footholds. So these days if I dump some carcasses, I may put one flat set 40-50 feet upwind, and a couple snares on the trails.


----------



## snag

Put your bait piles out in the coldest times of year to eliminate the raccoons and opossums and buzzards, at least till it warms up. Also I have a coyote Calling app on my phone, it’s free and has 12 different calls on it, they sound pretty good the neighbor where I hunt used one on his phone to wack a yote this past fall, it’s more of a spur of the moment call to have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doboy

I was just sitting here, watching a Predator, night hunting video on the Sportsman Channel.
All of their rifles were SUPPRESSED.

Any of you guys hunt with a suppressed rifle? 

It was mentioned that there was ONLY a 25 decibel reduction,,,, that doesn't seem to be very much to me,,, specially when we would be shooting out of a window, & sitting in an enclosed blind!?
Are they REALLY WORTH THE PRICE?

They mentioned the SRT Vapor brand, for a .22, or a .22-250 barrel.
ANY COMMENTS?
Any makes that are cheaper with the same reductions in volume? ;>)

Here's an interesting Youtube video, showing the front & rear reports;
I wish that they had a decibel meter, for more proof.





I started reading the 'OLD' info that was posted here;
http://www.predatormastersforums.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=2536222


----------



## Doboy

snag said:


> Put your bait piles out in the coldest times of year to eliminate the raccoons and opossums and buzzards, at least till it warms up. Also I have a coyote * Calling app on my phone, it’s free and has 12 different calls on it*, they sound pretty good the neighbor where I hunt used one on his phone to wack a yote this past fall, it’s more of a spur of the moment call to have.




Wow,,,,, that's cool,,,,, the G-Kids will love that one!
THANKS


----------



## gLoomisSR781

Hunting coyotes is always easy looking in videos, especially night hunting. Unless you have the right optics and lights they'll be so many coyotes you never knew were there spook. I don't have or know anyone who hunts them suppressed. I don't even have a "varmint" rifle anymore. Set up in or close to the thickest hairiest woods that you have sign. I just have 
an 835 ulti mag and my call is a Foxpro Fusion.


----------



## Muddy

A Columbus cop got bitten by a coyote last night. He had to call for back up. The story said that the cop punched the coyote in the head and it ran off after the initial attack. He then called for back up because he was injured by the coyote. Then the coyote came back and multiple cops tried to use pepper spray and a taser on it before finally shooting it. They should have just called my 6 year old boy for back up. He would have shown them how you deal with an aggressive coyote.


----------



## Doboy

*"They should have just called my 6 year old boy for back up. He would have shown them how you deal with an aggressive coyote."*

LOL,,, That's a beaut! Thanks Muddy.

*"Then the coyote came back and multiple cops tried to use pepper spray and a taser on it 
before finally shooting it."*

Could you just imagine what that ruckus looked like? That video would go viral!
KEYSTONE COPS. Hilarious.
I'll have to find that whole story,,, I wonder if the cop had the damn thing cornered, inside the city limits,,, maybe inside of a fence!?

Anyway,,,,,
Upper Pa,,,,, I had the 'privilege' of watching a cop try to head shoot a car struck doe,,,, DIRT WAS FLYING!,,, he completely missed it two times! Then, he shot it through both front shoulders! OMG
After it quit squirting blood all over the place, he said that we could now take it,,,, if we wanted!


----------



## M R DUCKS

Columbus police officer bit by coyote:
You asked for it, video is out !
Ch 6 news
Probably else where too


----------



## Bluegillin'

M R DUCKS said:


> Columbus police officer bit by coyote:
> You asked for it, video is out !
> Ch 6 news
> Probably else where too


https://www.nbc4i.com/news/local-news/cpd-releases-body-camera-video-from-coyote-attack/


----------



## $diesel$

What a knucklehead! A little 25 lb. yote got the whole police force in an uproar.
Shoot and wound the critter then let it run around cry'n it's head off. I heard one of the LEO's, late on the scene call in a "wolf attack"......lol
Don't these fellas carry shotguns any longer?
Sad.........


----------



## Muddy

Yea, that was a three ring circus. I can’t believe how many cops showed up. It looked like the scene of an armed bank robbery. That put motorists in danger having all those cops flying to the scene with lights and sirens going on the highway. I liked the wolf comment also.


----------



## gLoomisSR781

Yeah pretty pathetic. Pepper spray and tasers is comical yet sad. I've blown holes in main vital areas with deer slugs and they still run a 100 yds.


----------



## garhtr

juggerman said:


> is there a thread for coyote hunting in Ogf?looking for tips and tricks....
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


 I've fox hunted more than coyote hunted but a good tip is to begin calling softly. A mouse squeak using the inside of my middle finger or back of my hand has killed more foxes for me than electronics. Give the sqeaks 10 or 15 mins before you use the E-caller.
A secondary shooter down wind (distance depending on cover) will often get the most shots because nearly every fox/coyote will definitely try to swing down wind from your calling position before approaching. In open country I'll often position someone 200 or even 300 yrds down wind.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Wow! That was an aggressive yote but what the hell did they think they were gonna do with it after they tased it? You would think after the first tase didn’t work they would catch a hint.


----------



## buckeyebowman

snag said:


> I went out late day , a hour before dark fresh snow and saw tracks on the way in to a timbered out clearing. No decoy but had a turkey feather on a small stake tied to it to flutter in a breeze for a attractor. I read that a yote will see the movement and head toward it versus your speaker. I used the rabbit in distress tape. Yep I’m old school a cassette tape and I have a separate speaker out thirty feet. I wasn’t set up calling more than ten minutes, came running right in, so he must have been hunting close by and hardly any breeze.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beat me to it! I've heard of that trick before. No need for expensive decoys. I've also heard that if you can find a call of a couple of young male 'yotes scrapping, that works very well.


----------



## snag

I’m gonna have to check that call out, I have to check if Johnny Stewart tapes makes that call. My brother said a fawn in distress is a good one for early summer. I believe yote breeding season starts in February also.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Does seem it was being aggressive, especially if it came back with more people around..... it will make me more aware of my surroundings thats for sure. I fish the area quite a bit. I'm guessing in this area there just more used to people and traffic.
I live in a development in a pretty populated area 33/Hamilton and have seen them in the middle of my neighborhood roaming the streets at 2/3 am. And we have multiple neighbors that have seen them on the garage and door cams....


----------



## $diesel$

I have to believe that yote had rabies. Thats very unlike them to exhibit that type of behavior, especially with all those people around and shots being fired.


----------



## jmay

FYI 

1501:31-15-09 Hunting and trapping regulations for furbearing animals.

It is proposed to amend this rule by removing the exemption which allows a person to hunt or trap coyote without obtaining a fur taker permit. This rule conflicts with the existing requirements regarding annual fur taker permits as provided for in Section 1533.111 of the Ohio Revised Code, therefore it must be removed. Exemptions from obtaining a fur taker permit for resident landowners, their children or other persons, as provided for in Ohio Revised Code Chapter 1533, remain in place. Additionally, this proposal will ensure proper training will be completed prior to trapping coyote by completing a trapper education course. 

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/Portals...ed/CSI/RULE PROPOSALS SUMMARY 2020 Spring.pdf


----------



## garhtr

jmay said:


> It is proposed to amend this rule by removing the exemption which allows a person to hunt or trap coyote without obtaining a fur taker permit. This rule conflicts with the existing requirements regarding annual fur taker permits


 I saw that and really disagreed with the proposal, probably more coyotes killed by deer hunters and land owner than hunters actually pursuing coyote, many that won't take the time and expense to purchase a fur takers permit and in the future won't kill coyotes.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## miked913

What if anything they should do is just separate the hunting them from trapping them. There are a lot of things that people need to know about trapping them or any animal, that has already been shown in this thread that the "rules" are not followed. Most rules/laws are put in place to reduce the number of non-target species, and in today's world it's of the utmost importance that no more damage be done to the hunting/trapping community it is already as fragile as can be. My father was a trapping education instructor for years even before it was a requirement. Trapping is the most at risk outdoor activity today and needs to be done with as much respect and knowledge as possible as it's participants are truely a dieing breed.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy

I agree garhtr, that is a stupid law. It almost sounds like a money grab by the state to sell more fur taker permits. Coyotes are not a native species to Ohio, they cause more harm than good, and they should not be regulated.


----------



## mike hunt

https://www.change.org/p/odnr-keep-..._medium=copylink&utm_campaign=tap_basic_share

Here's a petition you can sign against the change


----------



## $diesel$

Thank you, Mike for notice of the petition.


----------



## Muddy

I signed it.


----------



## Shaun69007

I think it is stupid to have to have a tag. I buy my fur harvest tag every year but i trap other things as well. With that being said. many off game gets caught in a coyote foot hold and odds are gets dispatched instead of released. Snares are non-bias and i have known of 5 deer getting caught in the last two years and being they are stronger they pull harder and all 5 deer were found dead. Please if snaring i know we have the relaxing locks but put a break away on them so if a deer gets caught they will snap the break away but any other smaller game including coyote's cannot.


----------



## M.Magis

Unfortunately, break aways and deer stops only work on leg caught deer. In THEORY a deer wouldn't have it's head at the same level as a coyote and as long as snares are set back from fence crawl throughs a deer should never get neck caught. But every once in a while they surprise you...


----------



## FlyFishRich

I signed it. So years ago my son and I would go ice fishing and take some of the smaller over populated blue gills and cut them up into pieces and fill a five gallon bucket with water and the fish and freeze it. Fish popsickle for coyotes. I guess it wasn't " legal" due it wasn't buried but it worked awesome lol....Rich


----------



## buckeyebowman

Shaun69007 said:


> I think it is stupid to have to have a tag. I buy my fur harvest tag every year but i trap other things as well. With that being said. many off game gets caught in a coyote foot hold and odds are gets dispatched instead of released. Snares are non-bias and i have known of 5 deer getting caught in the last two years and being they are stronger they pull harder and all 5 deer were found dead. Please if snaring i know we have the relaxing locks but put a break away on them so if a deer gets caught they will snap the break away but any other smaller game including coyote's cannot.


A couple years ago my buddy's prime hunter, a GSP bitch, got caught in a coyote snare! We spotted her just standing in one spot and looking at us. We called her, but she refused to move. She just stood in place, looking at us. We went over there, and when we got close enough we spotted the snare. It wasn't cinched very tight around her neck, but she obviously realized something was wrong, and somehow understood not to pull or jerk against it. She just waited for us to come and help. Tell me that dog wasn't smart!

And as far as I'm concerned, they should create a special class of "nuisance" animals, and put coyotes and feral hogs in it! I also signed the petition, or think I did. I was about halfway through the process when it jumped to a screen asking for money! I think the petition has me living in Cleveland.


----------



## litman24

buckeyebowman said:


> A couple years ago my buddy's prime hunter, a GSP bitch, got caught in a coyote snare! We spotted her just standing in one spot and looking at us. We called her, but she refused to move. She just stood in place, looking at us. We went over there, and when we got close enough we spotted the snare. It wasn't cinched very tight around her neck, but she obviously realized something was wrong, and somehow understood not to pull or jerk against it. She just waited for us to come and help. Tell me that dog wasn't smart!
> 
> And as far as I'm concerned, they should create a special class of "nuisance" animals, and put coyotes and feral hogs in it! I also signed the petition, or think I did. I was about halfway through the process when it jumped to a screen asking for money! I think the petition has me living in Cleveland.


called in a couple tonight.


----------



## litman24

litman24 said:


> called in a couple tonight.


----------



## $diesel$

Great job, Mr. litman, keep it up. The left one in your photo looks like a fairly large dog.
What do you do with them? 
I have much equipment to hunt them with, but just can't find the time. My place is over run with them. They've eat'n most of my wild turkeys (my favorite huntable game) and i've found more than 1 or 2 dead fawns on the property.
I bought a .17 centerfire last year that needs sighted in then i can hopefully start weeding them out.
In the mean time, keep on whack'n and stack'n em.


----------



## litman24

$diesel$ said:


> Great job, Mr. litman, keep it up. The left one in your photo looks like a fairly large dog.
> What do you do with them?
> I have much equipment to hunt them with, but just can't find the time. My place is over run with them. They've eat'n most of my wild turkeys (my favorite huntable game) and i've found more than 1 or 2 dead fawns on the property.
> I bought a .17 centerfire last year that needs sighted in then i can hopefully start weeding them out.
> In the mean time, keep on whack'n and stack'n em.


A friend of mine skins & hangs them in his barn. I use a .223 with a pulsar thermal scope. Go to sound is 2 female invites, male answer howl then a low distress call. 2minutes between eat sound......


----------



## Shocker




----------



## Fish-N-Fool

You like that black hot mode litman? What model Pulsar are you running? They are heavy but simply fantastic!


----------



## litman24

Fish-N-Fool said:


> You like that black hot mode litman? What model Pulsar are you running? They are heavy but simply fantastic!





Fish-N-Fool said:


> You like that black hot mode litman? What model Pulsar are you running? They are heavy but simply fantastic!


I spot them with white hot and switch to black hot to shoot if time. I also record the action with the scope. I have a great 15 sec video of the 2 kills. The scope only weighs 18oz.


----------



## buckeyebowman

$diesel$ said:


> Great job, Mr. litman, keep it up. The left one in your photo looks like a fairly large dog.
> What do you do with them?
> I have much equipment to hunt them with, but just can't find the time. My place is over run with them. They've eat'n most of my wild turkeys (my favorite huntable game) and i've found more than 1 or 2 dead fawns on the property.
> I bought a .17 centerfire last year that needs sighted in then i can hopefully start weeding them out.
> In the mean time, keep on whack'n and stack'n em.


I think I might be inclined to trade that .17 in for something a little more robust. Eastern coyotes can be pretty large, and they are all tough! .223;s are very popular these days. Another caliber that doesn't get as much press now is the .22/250! It shoots flat and is a real killer!


----------



## $diesel$

This .17 is loaded in a necked down .223 case. It moves at plus 4,000 fps.
I believe it will kill'm dead on impact.
I seen a few video's of what this little round can do.......impressive to say the least.


----------



## M.Magis

The .17 Rem is about the best fur friendly coyote round there is available. Some confuse it with the HMR, but other than the bullet diameter they're very different. The .17 Rem will kill them very dead.


----------



## Muddy

Yep, that .17 Remington will work. I shoot 50 grain Vmax bullets in my .223, and they are fairly fur friendly as well. They rarely exit the animal.


----------



## dirtandleaves

.17 Rem will do just fine . Good buddy of mine has killed a pile of coyotes with his


----------



## Hatchetman

M.Magis said:


> The .17 Rem is about the best fur friendly coyote round there is available. Some confuse it with the HMR, but other than the bullet diameter they're very different. The .17 Rem will kill them very dead.



Have had the Rem 17 since the 70's. It is probably the best fur rifle on the market, tiny little entrance hole, no exit hole and one very dead animal. The HMR is just a toy compared to it....


----------



## Doboy

I acquired the new up-dated reloading booklet,,,,, Just thought I'd put up the proof,,, 
it's in the max velocities,,, *I just wish it stated BCs & 200-300yd energies.
*

.17 rem; 20-25 grn bullet,,,, 4,000fps+ MAX loads









..22-250 35-36grn Bullet,,,, 4,000fps + max loads.
10 grn difference,,,,,, WHATEVER









& just for the fun of it, .350 Legend;


----------



## M R DUCKS

Anyone shoot the .204,
That’s a fast little booger !


----------



## Muddy

My dad has a Browning A-Bolt in .204 Ruger.


----------



## garhtr

https://www.besthuntingtimes.com/blog/2020/2/3/why-you-should-coyote-hunt-how-to-get-started?fbclid
Thought this was a good read if anyone is interested.
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

garhtr said:


> https://www.besthuntingtimes.com/blog/2020/2/3/why-you-should-coyote-hunt-how-to-get-started?fbclid
> Thought this was a good read if anyone is interested.
> Good luck and good hunting !


That’s a great read, thanks for posting. Now if I can just find them. Spending too much money in doing so but it’s not helping lol.


----------



## litman24

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> That’s a great read, thanks for posting. Now if I can just find them. Spending too much money in doing so but it’s not helping lol.


first one is a female from Friday. 2nd is a male from Saturday. Throw out a howl or two to let them know your there. Then after 5 minutes do medium volume distress sounds going to low volume. Sometime I start with a group locator then go howl-distress.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

litman24 said:


> first one is a female from Friday. 2nd is a male from Saturday. Throw out a howl or two to let them know your there. Then after 5 minutes do medium volume distress sounds going to low volume. Sometime I start with a group locator then go howl-distress.


Good job. Big ones. How long are you at a set before moving? I’ve read nothing heard in 20 mins move. Is that the case with their sense of hearing? Or are they talking moving to a whole other hunting area/property?


----------



## litman24

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Good job. Big ones. How long are you at a set before moving? I’ve read nothing heard in 20 mins move. Is that the case with their sense of hearing? Or are they talking moving to a whole other hunting area/property?


Their range/territory is 5-10 miles. Depends how big the block your hunting is. I’ve got them to respond 2 miles away and worked them to 100yards. I usually give it 45 minutes. If scouting or response tells me they are within ear shot I’ve stayed longer. Scouting is vital


----------



## litman24

litman24 said:


> Their range/territory is 5-10 miles. Depends how big the block your hunting is. I’ve got them to respond 2 miles away and worked them to 100yards. I usually give it 45 minutes. If scouting or response tells me they are within ear shot I’ve stayed longer. Scouting is vital


 Called in one tonight......


----------



## walleye30

litman24 said:


> Called in one tonight......


Nice! What did you shoot that thing with?


----------



## litman24

I got a great video from my thermal. Hit it 5x and still ran 200 yards with guts hunging out of it. Tough bastards.........


----------



## Fishballz

What kind of cannon are you shooting  I have never seen damage like that in my life! 

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## Yakphisher

Had a bunch 40gr pills left over from reloading the Hornet so tried it in my AR 223 getting 3635fps out of 20" barrel. Accurate too. That bolt is moving. LOL

My 204 Savage 25 is 4050fps and shoot 1/4" boringly all day long out to 200 yards. 5" drop at 400 so it viable cartridge. The 17 I never fooled with is a dandy too but barrels tend to get dirty fast from what I heard.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

M R DUCKS said:


> Anyone shoot the .204,
> That’s a fast little booger !


I have a Rock River AR setup for yotes. Awesome round as long as there’s very little wind and your not trying to save the hides. Actually thinking of selling it and getting the identical rifle in 6.5. I sometimes go back to Oklahoma to hunt with my family and finding a day with wind speeds under 20mph is like finding calm weekends on Erie this time of year.


----------



## litman24

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I have a Rock River AR setup for yotes. Awesome round as long as there’s very little wind and your not trying to save the hides. Actually thinking of selling it and getting the identical rifle in 6.5. I sometimes go back to Oklahoma to hunt with my family and finding a day with wind speeds under 20mph is like finding calm weekends on Erie this time of year.


----------



## litman24

Tonight. May have got both. I’ll check in the morning.


----------

